# Kidney Failure



## GetSwullll (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm literally on week three of pct post my last tren cycle for 8 weeks. 

75mg Tren eod, 100mgs test per week, and 60 mgs turanabol all at 8 weeks. 

Had labs done and doctor said showing signed kidney failure, and high creatine levels (of course). 

First thing asked med was last I was on cycle..told them

Is this normal so soon after cycle or not good sign for kidneys.

Other than than, blood count was slightly over border line high and that'she it!


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 27, 2016)

Tren us one if the hardest compounds on the kidneys. On top of that,  our excessive eating doesn't help either,  especially red meat. Some preventative measures I take are always staying fully hydrated.  I also drink a lot of green tea and eat beets daily.  Keeping sodium low is also very helpful


----------



## Sully (Oct 27, 2016)

Magnus82 said:


> Some preventative measures I take are always staying fully dehydrated.



I agree. Less water in the body helps to keep you looking dry and shredded, plus it eliminates all those time consuming pee breaks.


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 27, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> I agree. Less water in the body helps to keep you looking dry and shredded, plus it eliminates all those time consuming pee breaks.


Shit,  my proofreading sucks.  DRINK MORE WATER!!!


----------



## srd1 (Oct 28, 2016)

magnus82 said:


> shit,  my proofreading sucks.  Drink more water!!!



lmao


----------



## GetSwullll (Oct 28, 2016)

Alright, I just had never had the results, but first words from doc was when was my last cycle.

So this will go away as body get back in  normal  ranges? 

How long should I wait before retesting?


----------



## MR. BMJ (Oct 28, 2016)

If you can get the labs, please post them. Until then, it's hard to say. If you were dehydrated, eating high protein, training hard every day prior to the labs, etc., it can effect some of the values. We need to know what he is basing this diagnosis on. If he just seen a slightly high BUN, eGFR, and creatinine values, those are only a snap shot at that time they were taken, which are effected by the above. Just because those are elevated does not mean much in most cases. He would need to have you do a creatinine clearance test (cr-cl).


----------



## GetSwullll (Oct 29, 2016)

MR. BMJ said:


> If you can get the labs, please post them. Until then, it's hard to say. If you were dehydrated, eating high protein, training hard every day prior to the labs, etc., it can effect some of the values. We need to know what he is basing this diagnosis on. If he just seen a slightly high BUN, eGFR, and creatinine values, those are only a snap shot at that time they were taken, which are effected by the above. Just because those are elevated does not mean much in most cases. He would need to have you do a creatinine clearance test (cr-cl).



I've got the labs, do you want pic or specifics, there's free pages so wasn't sure? 

It was based on my BUN and Creatinine values, hence that'd all they kept talking about. 

Then asked me to stop all supplements and come back in a week to retest labs, but seeing Im 3 weeks out from cycle I didn't want to pay for labs again if I knew was too soon to retake them.


----------



## GetSwullll (Oct 30, 2016)

RBC= 6.59       Normal range =4.14 - 5.80
BUN= 22          Normal Range= 6.0 - 20
eGFR= 64        Normal Range= >59

BUN/Creatinine Ratio= 15      Norm=8-19

Let me know what yall think,and that k you ahead of time!


----------



## Sully (Oct 31, 2016)

You're really just over borderline on a couple. How long had it been since you had been off? Odds are things will return to normal after just a little more time. A lot of these measurements don't mean too much by themselves. They really need to be taken regularly and compared over time. Some tests can come back way elevated one day and perfectly in-range the next day. 

I had a buddy who's doctor called him a few days after his routine physical, and had him in a panic over his liver values. He didn't drink or do anything that would cause his liver values to be high, and the doctor had him freaking out cuz the test came back super high. Apparently the Doc was throwing out terms like "hepatitis" and "liver failure". He went in a few days later and had the test run again and his liver values were right in the middle of the range. 

Wait a few weeks and go back for another round of testing. If stuff is still high, then have a conversation with the doc about what to do. The only test you should ever stress out about immediately, is an AIDS test.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Oct 31, 2016)

GetSwullll said:


> RBC= 6.59       Normal range =4.14 - 5.80
> BUN= 22          Normal Range= 6.0 - 20
> eGFR= 64        Normal Range= >59
> 
> ...



Those values are typical of a bodybuilder who lifts and takes in probably above normal protein intake. They are nothing to worry about. Your doctor shouldn't be mentioning kidney failure for a few lab values barely out of range. You are fine man.


----------



## GetSwullll (Nov 1, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> You're really just over borderline on a couple. How long had it been since you had been off? Odds are things will return to normal after just a little more time. A lot of these measurements don't mean too much by themselves. They really need to be taken regularly and compared over time. Some tests can come back way elevated one day and perfectly in-range the next day.
> 
> I had a buddy who's doctor called him a few days after his routine physical, and had him in a panic over his liver values. He didn't drink or do anything that would cause his liver values to be high, and the doctor had him freaking out cuz the test came back super high. Apparently the Doc was throwing out terms like "hepatitis" and "liver failure". He went in a few days later and had the test run again and his liver values were right in the middle of the range.
> 
> Wait a few weeks and go back for another round of testing. If stuff is still high, then have a conversation with the doc about what to do. The only test you should ever stress out about immediately, is an AIDS test.



This is exactly what happened to me, EXACTLY. 

Yelps of Hep C, liver and kidney failure. Then retested 3 days later, liver fine..kidney slightly off. 

Been off 8 week tren cycle for not even 2 weeks when Doc ested! 

@ Mr. BMJ= Yeah doc was panicking, trying to refer to kidney specialist and kidney ultrasound. I had ultrasound done for free, all was good!

Thanks team, as always!


----------



## Synthetek (Nov 11, 2016)

The extent of GP knowledge and in a lot of cases specialist's knowledge is mind blowing. 

We have lost count of the amount of times that our customers took their Synthergine to the doctor to get an opinion only to have them come back to us and tell us the doctor hasn't heard of the supplement (no surprise) OR the ingredients within it (shocking).

It really makes us shake your head and underlines how important it is to have someone looking after you that IS familiar with the sport and the compounds used within it.

Although quite a scare, we are glad that it was a scare rather than the alternative.

Stay safe everyone and make sure you are conducting REGULAR bloodwork. It truly can save your life.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 28, 2017)

I know this thread is quite a few months old but I am having some of the same issues as GetSwulll.  During a routine doctor visit, my doctor had me pee in a cup and test results were I was releasing too much protein in my urine.  (2 grams is what the kidney specialist later told me).  She referred me to a nephrologist (kidney doc) and sent him copies of recent blood work she had run.  I met with him this past Friday.  He doubled my bp meds to try and get my blood pressure lower (it has been running about 155/88 or so lately), and told me I was not supposed to be eating more than 75 grams of protein, no beer, no red meat hardly at all, and a few other things I can't recollect at the moment.  He said he could tell i was a weightlifter (duh), and started asking about what kind of "supplements" i was on.   I didn't admit any past AAS use at all.  Since October I have been on 250mg of Norma Test E a week for my self administered TRT.  

I know I threw alot of info out, but have any of you other guys been in a similar situation?  I have to do a 24 hour urine test, and get a kidney ultra sound done.  He also mentioned the possibility of a kidney biopsy, depending on the results of those test.  I am too young for this shit...and it honestly scares the shit out of me..

One other thing I forgot..my sodium intake has been way, way too high.  My wife and I went shopping for low sodium foods this past weekend.  You'd be suprised how many supposedly good for you foods are high in sodium.


----------



## custom creation (Feb 28, 2017)

Ok brother,
  I had a similar incident in 1994. I was working out heavy and not taking in protein to help my muscles recover. Within days i swelled with water and could not move. I was carried to the car to be taken to the hospital. They did a urine test and it looked as if someone took a pepsi and dumped it in the cup. The docs asked if I was taking steroids at this time and I said no. That is true, had not even tried them. Long story short, I was overdoing it everyday without proper nutrition. I was in the hospital 3 weeks getting kidneys flushed and not a single problem since.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 28, 2017)

Was it from dehydration or just nutrition?


----------



## custom creation (Feb 28, 2017)

Alot of both! I was uneducated and trying to keep up with the pros at that time

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBob (Mar 1, 2017)

Chris, I have been having issues with my CPK Levels. They are consistently elevated. One of the things I found out is that the diuretic i am using has been causing my kidneys to flush and I haven't been drinking enough water. I landed in the ER with High blood pressure and rhabdo due to dehydration 2 years ago but still didn't drink enough water. Us big guys who like to lift and stay active need lots of water. I have increased it to a minimum of 96 ounces before any other liquids. If the #s don't go down I need to see a Nephrologist too. It has also helped my joints out. I am going back for bloods later this week. Ill let you know the results. I can feel the difference that's for sure.




chrisr116 said:


> I know this thread is quite a few months old but I am having some of the same issues as GetSwulll.  During a routine doctor visit, my doctor had me pee in a cup and test results were I was releasing too much protein in my urine.  (2 grams is what the kidney specialist later told me).  She referred me to a nephrologist (kidney doc) and sent him copies of recent blood work she had run.  I met with him this past Friday.  He doubled my bp meds to try and get my blood pressure lower (it has been running about 155/88 or so lately), and told me I was not supposed to be eating more than 75 grams of protein, no beer, no red meat hardly at all, and a few other things I can't recollect at the moment.  He said he could tell i was a weightlifter (duh), and started asking about what kind of "supplements" i was on.   I didn't admit any past AAS use at all.  Since October I have been on 250mg of Norma Test E a week for my self administered TRT.
> 
> I know I threw alot of info out, but have any of you other guys been in a similar situation?  I have to do a 24 hour urine test, and get a kidney ultra sound done.  He also mentioned the possibility of a kidney biopsy, depending on the results of those test.  I am too young for this shit...and it honestly scares the shit out of me..
> 
> One other thing I forgot..my sodium intake has been way, way too high.  My wife and I went shopping for low sodium foods this past weekend.  You'd be suprised how many supposedly good for you foods are high in sodium.


----------



## Sully (Mar 2, 2017)

One thing to keep in mind is there are many types of kidney dysfunctions. GP's tend to use the term "kidney failure" VERY loosely. Even kidney failure has different levels of severity. There is acute kidney failure, which can be reversible and the the kidneys can actually heal themselves after. There is also chronic kidney failure, which occurs over a long period of time and the kidneys may not be able to fully heal from, if at all. 

There is also acute and chronic kidney dysfunction. More often than not, body builders and those that train heavily tend to have acute kidney dysfunction. We rain too hard, don't drink enough water, eat too much damn food, and use supplements that can raise our blood pressure. Typically we fall into the category of acute kidney dysfunction because of those factors, which is treatable and usually reversible with little to no long term negative effects. If left untreated and unchecked, acute kidney dysfunction can progress into chronic kidney failure, which is super bad juju. 

Not a big fan of WebMD, but they actually have a good quick article on the topic that explains things really well. 
Acute Kidney Injury Versus Chronic Kidney Disease-Topic Overview

Long story short, just because you go to the Doc and get some blood work done he says the words "kidney failure" does not mean it's time to freak the fuck out and try to get on the transplant list. Take it seriously, make some changes to your diet, training and lifestyle and go back for blood work again in a few weeks. And always keep your blood pressure under control. They call elevated blood pressure the "silent killer" for a reason. Monitor your BP regularly, take your meds if you have them, and do some fucking cardio. We all neglect to do as much cardio as we should. It helps with keeping BP under control, keeping you lean and generally healthy. I just got off of the hamster cage myself. It sucks a fat dong, but we all need to do more of it. Cardio I mean, not sucking fat dongs. Unless that's your thing, in which case, carry on.


----------



## *Bio* (Mar 2, 2017)

One of the biggest issues that's been discussed over and over throughout the years is high blood pressure.  I look forward to the day that everyone takes it seriously!  Too many guys out there, especially the younger ones still go by how they feel and you don't necessarily feel high blood pressure.  They think 150+ over 85 to 90 is acceptable because of what they're using...maybe if it were an 8 week cycle but who's doing those anymore...now it's years on end.

In the threads over at PM when someone has a health issue, they usually admit that they weren't getting blood work or monitoring BP.  That has to change!


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback guys.  I added in the additional bp meds and it was 135/85 yesterday afternoon.  I am sure it will come down some more as I continue to make changes to the sodium in my diet.  Ill keep you guys posted when I get the results of the 24hr urine test and the ultrasound.  At 48 years old, this shit has to be taken dead seriously.  At any age for that matter.


----------

